# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم DC Unlocker شروحات :  WIFI E5251 Unlock Network by dc-unlocker2client

## Shamseldeen Victory

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم** 
تم كسر كود التشفير بنجاح لموزع الشبكة E5251 التابع لشركة MTN SD
WIFI E5251 Unlock Network by dc-unlocker2client 
قمت بكسر الشفرة عدة مرات لنفس المودم او احدث ولكن وجدت انى استنفز كريدت فوجدت هذه الطريقة بحيث يمكن توفير الكريدت للضروريات
حسنا كما نعلم اى محاولة ناجحة =1كريدت واى قراءة كود =0كريدت والموديلات الحديثة من الموديم لا تقبل SEND CODE طيب هنعرف كيف نعمل  SEND CODE بعد استخراج الكود عشان نفك معظم الموديم مجانا* *
اولا شاهد الفيديو التالي**    
من الملاحظ في الفيديو انو تم استخراج كود التشفير للمودم E5251 عبر DC UNLOCKER والعملية اكيد بتحتاج INTERNET اللعبة اننا هندخل على الجهاز شبكة INTERNET اخرى غير المتوفرة في الموديم المراد كسره وذلك شرطا استخدام WIFI او RUTER او RJ LAN ليكون الاتصال اخر ودائما افضل RJ LAN وبعد مانوصل الشبكة ننتظر 3دقائق نوصل الدونجل ونفتح الواجهة ونختار الموديل ثم نوصل الموديم المراد كسره بUSB وننتظر 3دقائق ونضغط الخطوات الشفتوها في الفيديو اعلاه  
طيب نجى لطريقة ارسال الكود هنفصل اى شي موصل مسبقا على الحاسوب الا الانترنيت LAN نعد توصيل WIFI E5251 بكابل USB ننتظر 3دقائق ثم نضغط على ايقونة الموديم من سطح المكتب ستنقلك مباشرة للمتصفح تحت صفحة ادارة الموديم سيظهر انك ادخلت بطاقة خاطئة ويعطيك خانة فك التشفير وهذا مانريدة سنكتب الكود وينهى الامر ومبروك لم تخسر كريدت * *دة فيديو لكتابة الكود**    
ومبروك 
طبعا لو قروشك كتيرة او مابتستهلك كريدت كتير ممكن تفكو بضغطة زر على dc-unlocker2client  
دة موضوع اخر عن هذا الدونجل العملاق*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]**تحياتى:
شمس الدين فكتوري *

----------


## tawel

جيد جدا استمر

----------


## anne

Thanks A lot

----------


## xxx744

شكرا بارك الله فيك

----------

